# Fabric bunting tutorial



## navigator9 (Apr 23, 2016)

Here's a great tutorial on an easy way to make a fabric bunting to decorate a booth or tent. Using store bought bias tape makes this a breeze. I would have never thought of it, but it's brilliant. Takes half the work out of it. Here you go...
http://www.patchworkposse.com/fabric-bunting-tutorial/


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 23, 2016)

That's super cute and something I could probably even handle. How sweet would that be in a retro Halloween or Christmas print for a mantle?


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 23, 2016)

I read the tutorial you shared -- thank you for posting this. Did you see the shortcut version here? See http://www.patchworkposse.com/tip-a-faster-method-to-make-fabric-bunting/


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 24, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> I read the tutorial you shared -- thank you for posting this. Did you see the shortcut version here? See http://www.patchworkposse.com/tip-a-faster-method-to-make-fabric-bunting/



No, I didn't Dee. This is so easy, there's no excuse not to make one!


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 24, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> No, I didn't Dee. This is so easy, there's no excuse not to make one!



I don't have a sewing machine.  

Even if I did, I can't sew a straight line with one.

Not sure what I would use this for.  

How are those excuses?


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 24, 2016)

Glue

Glue and ruler

Just because it's fun to use glue

There's no excuse for excuses. :mrgreen:


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 24, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> Glue
> 
> Glue and ruler
> 
> ...



Hehe - that's what I was thinking... that magical sewing tape stuff that glues fabric. 

<<<cannot even sew a button


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 24, 2016)

A clear craft glue or a double sided tape would work fine!


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 24, 2016)

Uh oh, kc...you can't talk your way out of it! If you don't have a craft fair booth, you'll have to find something else to decorate.


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 24, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> Uh oh, kc...you can't talk your way out of it! If you don't have a craft fair booth, you'll have to find something else to decorate.



Hah!  I have lived here for over 3 years, and I only have 4 photos on the wall.  I don't decorate anything.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Apr 24, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> Hah!  I have lived here for over 3 years, and I only have 4 photos on the wall.  I don't decorate anything.



I am sorry to be the one to tell you this, kchaystack, but.. if you did put up 4 photos on your wall, you have actually decorated something *grin* : D


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 24, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> I read the tutorial you shared -- thank you for posting this. Did you see the shortcut version here? See http://www.patchworkposse.com/tip-a-faster-method-to-make-fabric-bunting/




The picture doesn't show the finished bunting that would have linking shear edges? That will be difficult to understand for some, although obvious to some. Much easier but the final product isn't conducive to washing or long term use. Excellent for a one off use though or a once a year fete!


----------

